# Keeping cats indoors permanently



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

So, Im getting a kitten this weekend and she will be an indoor cat, I know many people keep cats indoors all the time so I have a couple of questions..

When you are out do you let them have full roam of the house? I'm thinking of having my spare bedroom as the "Cat room" with her bed, toys, drink, food etc in there and that will be where she stays when Im out.. Mainly because I dont want her trying to attack Monty and she cant get into any mischief.. Would that be ok?

And, do any of you take the cats outdoors at all.. on a lead for a little wander or is it just crazy old ladies that do it lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My cats are indoor cats only and have free run of the house when we are out... Although, as kittens I tend to restrict their access to one room only until they get used to their new home.

Very rarely, I will take them outside n the back yard, but just stay with them and they don't go anywhere... But if I go inside, so do they. 

Both are microchipped and wear collars, as well.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you think it would be cruel to restrict her to one room while Im out?.. I could always shut the door of the living room so she cant get to my parrot and let her have the run of the rest of the apartment, although that will only be one more bedroom, hall and bathroom as the kitchen is off the living room so would be shut off.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

We restrict Libby to the kitchen when we are out. She's 13 weeks old and if we gave her free run of the house I have visions of very nibbled toes (via the rat cage) or a destroyed tort table etc etc. So until she learns what she is and isn't allowed to do/go she's restricted whilst we're out. That being said theres normally always one of us home. Unless we go out together of course.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I would shut the room to the parrot, as i wouldnt think its fair for it to just have one room, Even though it wouldnt be full time.

Also, you could make your garden escape proof and then she could go into the garden!

Ill try and get some links on how to do it.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I first had my Maine **** Tobias on his own as a house cat as Maine ***** are notoriously rubbish with roads and I always worried about him being stolen as he is a big twenty pounder.

I found he was very happy as an indoor cat but did not like being left.
The following year I bought his half brother Jesse and he was much happier with a pal.

I then became pregnant and decided to move my animals out to their own pad and have an animal free house!

The cats have a shed with an aviary type enclosure attached and a dog flap into the shed. To be honest, they have never been happier since. My two much prefer the outdoors and bask in the sun, sit in the rain, listen to the birds etc. I have tried to bring them back in and they will not have it. They frequently escape from their run but always cry to go back in!

I think it works keeping cats in so long as they have never known any different. I'm not sure it would be fair to make a once outdoor cat stay in full time.

As for keeping your kitten in one room while you are out, can't see a problem except it might be a pain to keep catching her when she learns where she is going!! You might find you can trust her to have free run of the place anyway.

Dont forget to post kitten pics!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/50462-advice-how-cat-proof-garden.html Here is a link for cat proof gardens


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

at first when u are out till it is litter trained i would leave it in one room,
a room that as a floor that is easy to clean,as mistakes can be made even though cats are very clean.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Tom but I dont have a garden lol, I live in a first floor apartment.

Thanks for all the advice, think I'll let her have free run of the rest of the place but once she's settled and knows the litter tray is for pooping lol.. And yes, will definitely post pics of the little ginger Princess!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

linda.t said:


> at first when u are out till it is litter trained i would leave it in one room,
> a room that as a floor that is easy to clean,as mistakes can be made even though cats are very clean.


Thankfully my whole place is wood floored lol, just worried it's gonna shred my new sofa to bits! :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Brat said:


> Thanks Tom but I dont have a garden lol, I live in a first floor apartment.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, think I'll let her have free run of the rest of the place but once she's settled and knows the litter tray is for pooping lol.. And yes, will definitely post pics of the little ginger Princess!


Woopsie :blush:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Brat said:


> Thankfully my whole place is wood floored lol, just worried it's gonna shred my new sofa to bits! :lol2:


best to get a scratch post,to be on the safe side.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

when i lived with my mum, we had a house cat. he had full roam of the house right from being a kitten. it's a large house & very open plan so it was difficult to confine him. nothing goT destroyed though & he still got hang of the litter tray very quickly. 
the reason we kept him in is because he was a sickly cat right from when we got him so we decided to just have him as a house cat. 

a couple of years ago i reescued an 8 month kitten that we had to keep in for 5 weeks. it was difficult coz he was so used to being out. and he did get out a couple of times but we managed to catch him. one time he was so deperate to get out he jumped from a first floor window. you shouldn't have problems like this though because your cat would be used to being in, like my first kitten. 

also i would let him meet the parrot under supervision so they'll get used to each other & then you kitty could have the run of the flat. i also have parrots & my cat never bothers with them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

teshu said:


> a couple of years ago i reescued an 8 month kitten that we had to keep in for 5 weeks. it was difficult coz he was so used to being out. and he did get out a couple of times but we managed to catch him. one time he was so deperate to get out he jumped from a first floor window. you shouldn't have problems like this though because your cat would be used to being in, like my first kitten.


Don't count on it... One of my two has been known to jump out of an upstairs window and he has never been allowed out without parental supervision :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oh well ignor me then lol. 
my house kitten never tried to jump out of a window, but i guess each cat is different.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Doesn't help that my baby Lou is a bit dense *lol*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I also know of someone whose cat jumped out of the first floor window and broke its leg very badly, so never underestimate your cat when it comes to open windows.

When you first get your cat, as has already been mentioned, I wouldn't give it the run of the flat until it has settled. That's how litter tray mistakes are made. If the kitten is very young (8 weeks) it needs to be reasonably near a litter tray and if it has the run of the flat and is too far away from the litter tray it may decide to "improvise" and choose a nice corner to be the toilet in that area. Also don't make the same mistake a lot of new cat owners make and give the cat an area of its own where you put the food, water and litter tray, as cats will not toilet where they eat, so make sure the litter tray is well away from the feeding station.

The most important piece of equipment you can buy for your cat, after its litter tray is a scratch pole! Cats will sleep in cardboard boxes and eat off any old crockery - they don't need fancy beds or fancy cat dishes, but they MUST HAVE a scratch pole. They don't scratch to sharpen their claws, they do it to remove the old claw sheaths to reveal the new sharp claw growing underneath. It's important for their health that they are able to strop as it also strengthens the muscles which protract the claws. If you don't provide a scratch pole, then the cat will strop on anything that is suitable. If you start your kitten off with a scratch pole from the day you bring it home it shouldn't scratch your furniture. However, do buy the tallest one you can afford. The little 2' ones look cute, but when a cat strops it stretches as long as it can (another important exercise for it) and so a height of 3/4' is much more suitable as a permanent pole.

We have had as many as 10 cats in our house (and numerous litters of kittens who were given their first 'baby' scratch pole when they were 4 weeks old and newly out of the nest!) and they all use the scratch poles, none of them scratch on our furniture.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Brill advice there Eileen, thanks for all that.
I would have made the mistake of food/water etc in the same area as litter tray so I will make sure they are seperate.

This kitten is gonna be so spoiled :blush:.. I have ordered a pwetty bed for her.. (pink one)










And all pink stuff like litter tray, bowls etc

And Im also bidding on this..


----------



## ishotthesherifswife (Jun 10, 2008)

apperently, you can keep a cat indoors for 4 days then whenever you let it out it will come back to the place where it was indoors


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

ishotthesherifswife said:


> apperently, you can keep a cat indoors for 4 days then whenever you let it out it will come back to the place where it was indoors


Unless it has a key or can reach my buzzer, it wont be getting back in lol. There's no way I'd let a cat out round here.. Im right in the town centre, it'd get run over.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

2 of my cats are house cats 1 goes outside, they have a room all to themselves with their food bed post litter tray and what not in but they do get full run of the house I shut the living room door so they cant get to any of my reps, one of the house cats does go out in the yard sometimes but he is too big to jump over the wall.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Brat,

I have 2 Siamese cats who are house cats. When I am out they have the living room. When I am home, they are allowed in other parts of the house. 

When I first got them (both got at seperate times) I kept them in one room only, & when they were settled I let them have a bit more of the house to explore, then a bit more, & a bit more, & so on. This is so they can familiarise themselves with each part of the house bit by bit, & it helps them to feel more secure.

As for your new kitten & Monty, it is important for your cat to realise that Monty is not a play-thing. I let my 4 parrots out in the living room with the cats there. My cats have learnt that the parrots are not to be touched. My male Siamese has learnt through getting too close to the parrots & nearly being bitten on the nose. My little female Siamese was more tricky so she got the water spray bottle treatment. Now the parrots can come & play out even when the cats are there.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Zoo-man, so far I've only ever let Monty out twice.. getting him back in the cage the first time was fun! Until he's more tame, I dont think I'll attempt to let him out while the kittens in the room, he'd eat her lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ishotthesherifswife said:


> apperently, you can keep a cat indoors for 4 days then whenever you let it out it will come back to the place where it was indoors


In the days when I allowed my cats out, I only kept them in for 1 day when we were away on holiday and then let them out and they always came back, strange house, different country - cats are clever! In fact one escaped out of the window the first night we arrived on a chalet park with about 80+ identical chalets, but he came home about 3 hours later!!!


Brat said:


> Unless it has a key or can reach my buzzer, it wont be getting back in lol.


:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> As for your new kitten & Monty, it is important for your cat to realise that Monty is not a play-thing. I let my 4 parrots out in the living room with the cats there. My cats have learnt that the parrots are not to be touched. My male Siamese has learnt through getting too close to the parrots & nearly being bitten on the nose. My little female Siamese was more tricky so she got the water spray bottle treatment. Now the parrots can come & play out even when the cats are there.


That really does depend on the cat. We had a budgie when we got our first cat, an Abyssinian. I thought I could teach him to accept the bird as my friend lived on a farm and her cats were so oriented into "whatever is in this house is not to be touched" that when a wild mouse got in they wouldn't catch it, yet they caught everything outside.

Anyway the cat and bird lived together quite happily (I thought) and when we were out the budgie was in the living room, the dog had the living room and kitchen and the cat had the hall and the bedrooms. A year and a half later the cat was accidentally locked in the living room overnight and when we got up in the morning the budge cage was on the floor and we found not a single trace of the budge apart from feather!! That was a hard lesson to learn!

Yet last year I hand reared 2 baby red squirrels with 6 of my cats and they ran free with the cats without any problems. Like I said it depends on the cats and how well you know them!

Years ago I sold a kitten to a girl (we are still friends after 16 years) who lived in a 1 bedroom flat. She had a young persian and had also booked a Maine **** kitten and all 3 cats lived perfectly happy in this flat. As long as they have lots of attention, toys and stimulation they can live quite happily in a flat.

Nowadays (now that the children have left home) our 2 spare bedrooms are 'cat free zones', for the sake of our non-cat-loving visitors and allergy sufferers and the cats have the run of the house when we are in and are not allowed in the living room when we are out, apart from Purrdy who thinks she owns the living room! We have a scratch pole in the living room, the utility room, our bedroom and the top of the stairs, so there's always something to scratch on available. Ours aren't fancy ones like the excellent one you are bidding on (hope you win it), ours are bog standard sisal roped poles with tables on top that Barry made.

Brat that scratch pole is excellent


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My cats are locked out of the living room when we go out usually, unless I can't actually find one of them, as their litter tray and dishes are upstairs.

My cats unfortunately have the habit if clawing the carpetting if they are shut in a room they don't want to be in, otherwise I would confine them to one room when I was out. Jack has already destroyed one carpet because I accidentally locked him downstairs one night and didn't realise until the morning - they tend to sleep on my bed and he did not like being downstairs alone at all.

Both of mine are currently sitting inside a laundry bag next to me for no particular reason other than it's a bag and they can fit in it. Even though my back door is open all day and they are free to come and go as they wish, they only go outside to do their business or to sit in the sun for half hour and always come back to sit near/next to, or on me, or to annoy my husband by playing with his papers whilst he works.

I have rats and hedgehogs which the cats have access to the cages of (obviously the outside not the inside) but they ignore them totally. From 6 weeks I had the hedgehogs out at the same time as the cats, and at that time, the hedgehogs were practically the same size! They ignore my house animals completely.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Athravan said:


> My cats unfortunately have the habit if clawing the carpetting if they are shut in a room they don't want to be in, otherwise I would confine them to one room when I was out. Jack has already destroyed one carpet because I accidentally locked him downstairs one night and didn't realise until the morning - they tend to sleep on my bed and he did not like being downstairs alone at all.


A good tip for this type of problem is a piece of hardboard fitted in place under the door. We had this problem because of cats getting accidentally locked into or out of rooms and mothers being locked out of rooms where their kittens are and this is what we did. It only needs to be about 9! wide and extend slightly past the door frame at the opening end (they never scratch at the hinged end!), but it does work and has saved us a fortune on carpets!!



Athravan said:


> Both of mine are currently sitting inside a laundry bag next to me for no particular reason other than it's a bag and they can fit in it. Even though my back door is open all day and they are free to come and go as they wish, they only go outside to do their business or to sit in the sun for half hour and always come back to sit near/next to, or on me, or to annoy my husband by playing with his papers whilst he works.


I've been up for over an hour and mine are all still on the bed! They know our routine and when Barry gets up for work they all get up with him go and have a mooch in the garden, come in and have their breakfast and then all come back to bed with me. If I get up before 9:00 they seem to know I'm at work and don't bother getting up at all! 

But I flatter myself that ours prefer to be with us, so although they have the run of the cat-proofed garden, they go out first thing and then come in and are usually in the living room with us, all except Cadbury who doesn't come in the living room cos his sister Purrdy lives there and they hate each other and he just adores being outside.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 3 cats, all indoor, they have had full roam of the place since they were kittens and Ive had no problems, they have plenty of toys that keep the occupied when we are out, including our ferrets ball tent which they all love!


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

We have 4 bengals who have always been indoor cats, and we never had any problems with them at all. That was, UNTIL we built them a lovely big cat run so they could access the outside world whenever they wanted for fresh air, sunlight, rain, etc etc. Now we've had to lock the run up as they have started spraying in the house (as you may have seen from another thread). *sigh*

I'm sure you won't have any problems with your kitten, as others have said while she is small keep her in one room, and then once she is big enough she should be fine with the free run of the house. Remember to put some pics up!!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish cats used scratching posts if provided! My kittens don't, although the posts were here when they arrived, they had them as babies (I have a photo from the breeder with them sitting on one!), they've had new ones, and still they use the carpet on the stairs. Grr! And the wallpaper, although that bothers me less (hate textured wallpaper!).


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I should point out that my cats & parrots are never in the same room unsupervised, whether the parrots are in their cages or out.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone.. I cant wait to get "Princess" now 

I didnt get home in time from work to see Id been outbid on the scratcher grr, by £2, so annoying!

I'm now bidding on a different one, it has 5 minutes left, fingers crossed!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I wish cats used scratching posts if provided! My kittens don't, although the posts were here when they arrived, they had them as babies (I have a photo from the breeder with them sitting on one!), they've had new ones, and still they use the carpet on the stairs. Grr! And the wallpaper, although that bothers me less (hate textured wallpaper!).


That's Burmese for you - wilful!!!

Having said that they are an intelligent breed and _should_be easy to train! Like I said all our kittens were given a 'baby scratch pole' (actually made from a small traffic cone a policeman friend of ours got us - there's a motorway size one carpeted and roped in the utility!!!) as soon as they came out the nest and all ours scratch on their poles and not on our furniture, although there is one area of carpet at the bottom of the stairs that they enjoy a little scratch on, but it's not very damaging!

Brat, hope you get the other scratch post!


----------



## nikki08 (Aug 11, 2008)

aww bless.. don;t forget a scratching post!! its natural for cats to scratch, outside she would do it on trees etc so you must provide her with something to scratch in the home. Also you are going to prevent her from other natural behaviours i.e hunting.. so you need to provide an

outlet for this with lots of toys and playing games( something to remember please let your cat actually catch the toy sometimes as its very frustrating for them if you always take it away) and its very cute for them to chase hand as a kitten but its not fuuny when they have real claws if you teach her to chase hands now its something she will always do. Cats are also very clean animals and dont like to use dirty litter boxes you need at least 2 especially for an indoor cat and please locate it in a private place away from her food.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm..... all of which has already been said - haven't you read the thread??


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I have my little kitty 
I keep missing the scratchers on ebay grr so she's alread attacked my 4 week old sofa, twice! Argh, Im off to Argos tomorrow to get her a scratch post


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Arrr, she's cute Brat!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, she's pretty all right, but get that scratch pole before she gets in the habit. 

Have you any double-sided sellotape. Bits of that stuck to the area where she is scratching will stop her. Course she'll likely go somewhere else until she has her pole. Be vigilent over the first few days, because she may not have had a scratch pole before and every time she goes near your furniture pick her up and put her claws on the scratch pole to teach her that's hers to scratch on.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous kitten. You can buy a product called Sticky Paws. Very thin soft double sided sticky stuff for furniture and walls, they hate the stuff:lol2: Try playing with a feather wand on he scratch post to get her into the habit of using it


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

She's very very good, Since buying a scratch post, she uses it all the time and doesn't rag the sofa at all.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's excellent news - well done :2thumb: - what did you call her?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Very impressed she's taken to the scratch post. Ive also given her a rug in her bedroom too that she can do as she pleases to.. As I have wooden floors throughout so she wont pick up a bad habit and do it to all carpets.. as I dont have any lol. 
I've called her Baby, she was originally gonna be Princess, but it didn't suit her when I got her.. 
My 2 yr old Niece absolutely loves her to bits, wont stop following her around and insists that Baby must sit on her knee at every opportunity, poor cat!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

We have 10 cats & 3 of them are indoors only, 2 belong to my daughter though every now & then they venture out but soon run back in. The other one is nearly 20 years old she was an outdoor cat but seems age has got the better of her.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> That's Burmese for you - wilful!!!
> 
> Having said that they are an intelligent breed and _should_be easy to train! !


 
Bless my babies. I think I got the blunt end of the gene pool there. Not a brain cell between them! You must come and visit if you're ever this way - priceless entertainment.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I remember a few years ago we were visiting a friend for coffee who bred Burmese and she had a superb chocolate tortie. She wasn't particularly keen on torties but this girl was a superb example and she kept her to show. She gained all her titles and even picked up a UK Grand at the Supreme when she was about 13 years old. 

Anyway, she was built like a battleship to put it bluntly. She was sitting on my lap looking at me and I said "My God you're ugly" and she jumped instantly off my lap and never came near me for the rest of the night.

I think she understood and never forgave me! :lol2:


----------



## Tamianth (Oct 13, 2007)

My kitties have always been indor babies - first the Siamese, and now the Devon Rexes. I started off keeping them indoors because around here, any obviously pedigree cat tends to "go missing" very very quickly...... And the Rexes just cannot go outside, plain and simple, due to them having virtually no fur. I just care for them too much to risk anything at ALL happening to them. To be honest, none have ever shown any signs of being "deprived" through not going out - in fact, if my kids accidently left a door or window open and one got out, they would stop, look then turn tail and run back in with a petrified look on their faces, hehe.

Mine have the run of the house 24/7, except the bedrooms (we would never be allowed to get any sleep, as the kings and queens of the house demand attention 24/7), the rep room when we arent in there, and the living room when unoccupied, as our PC's are in there and there are just too many tempting cables and small dark hiding spots in there. 

All in all, I dont personally see anything wrong with housebound cats, as long as they themselves do not mind, and have plenty of company, attention, and playthings.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

EVERYtime I open the front door into my place, the flaming cat runs out and straight up the flight of stairs to the two apartments above.. So off I trot running after her.. One day she may realise there's nowhere to run away!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

this is my baby these were taken last week he's 11 years old


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww he's cute! I love cats with loads of white


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks he's all white with black ears and a black tail.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Brat said:


> So, Im getting a kitten this weekend and she will be an indoor cat, I know many people keep cats indoors all the time so I have a couple of questions..
> 
> When you are out do you let them have full roam of the house? I'm thinking of having my spare bedroom as the "Cat room" with her bed, toys, drink, food etc in there and that will be where she stays when Im out.. Mainly because I dont want her trying to attack Monty and she cant get into any mischief.. Would that be ok?
> 
> And, do any of you take the cats outdoors at all.. on a lead for a little wander or is it just crazy old ladies that do it lol


cant be bothered to read the whole thread so im sorry if im repeating myself. i have 3 indoor cats but i will be building them an outdoor run soon. i shut my 3 upstairs, simply because of the alarm! the cat room sounds like a good idea but she might get stressed if its a small room. i take mine out into the garden at my mums house, some like it, others dont. its just a change for them. hope this helps xx

oh and putting her on a diet especially for house cats is best, and obv they dont need feeding as much cos they get podgy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

linda.t said:


> thanks he's all white with black ears and a black tail.


That's a van pattern, like in Turkish Van cats!

I love the second photograph of him - it's so cute!!!


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, meant to say - it's not only little old ladies that take cats out for walks LOL we have harnesses for ours and take them out in the garden every now and then - the only problem is that when we take Naboo out, for weeks afterwards everytime we move, he runs to the nearest outside door and yells loudly to go out again!!!!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

feorag said:


> That's a van pattern, like in Turkish Van cats!
> 
> I love the second photograph of him - it's so cute!!!


never heard of the van pattern before will look it up thanks.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

medusa0373 said:


> Oh, meant to say - it's not only little old ladies that take cats out for walks LOL we have harnesses for ours and take them out in the garden every now and then - the only problem is that when we take Naboo out, for weeks afterwards everytime we move, he runs to the nearest outside door and yells loudly to go out again!!!!


I've been trying out the harness on Baby every few days.. She's not impressed at all, she walks a step then flops to the floor on her side and lies there upside down.. I'll persist though lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

linda.t said:


> never heard of the van pattern before will look it up thanks.


Look here http://www.vantasia.org/ and you'll see what I mean. The Turkish Van cats only have spots of colour on their head, which mustn't extend beyond the back of the ears or below eye level and the ears should be white. Their tails should be all coloured. Compared to the Turkish Vankedisi cat which is all white, as is the Turkish Angora. This is why I used the term Van patterned.



Brat said:


> I've been trying out the harness on Baby every few days.. She's not impressed at all, she walks a step then flops to the floor on her side and lies there upside down.. I'll persist though lol


Yes, persevere, this is a normal reaction to being 'tied down' so to speak!! I'm sure she'll come around with gently persistence!


----------

